# Perth Summer 2016



## ghammy (Dec 13, 2015)

After the success of Perth Winter Open 2015 we are pleased to announce Perth Summer 2016!

Registration and info can be found here: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthSummer2016/

*When*: 31st of January 2016

*Where*: UWA, 35 Stirling Hwy, Crawley, WA

*Events*: 
2x2
3x3
3x3OH
4x4
Pyraminx
Skewb
3x3BLD (tentative)


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone that is interested in this competition. Please note that Tim is going to be in China for a month from the 19th of December until the 19th of January. So if you register during this month you will not appear on the registration sheet or receive any email feedback until Tim gets back. If you have any questions please direct them to me, but don't ask me to confirm if you are on the waiting list, because I don't have access to that information.

Thanks all.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 13, 2015)

I was like

Summer?

But then I was like

Australia.


----------



## youSurname (Dec 13, 2015)

So what would a Perth comp in Dec 2016 be called?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 13, 2015)

Whoooopp! Yes. I hope I can be there. (that would be so disappointing If I can't). Is speedcube.com.au going to have a stall again?

EDIT: Argh.. dang it. I'm meant to be at busselton that day. Oh well, will see if I can leave busselton on Saturday and come on Sunday. GOALS: Podium in 2x2 and pyra


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Whoooopp! Yes. I hope I can be there. (that would be so disappointing If I can't). Is speedcube.com.au going to have a stall again?



Speedcube can't make it this time.



youSurname said:


> So what would a Perth comp in Dec 2016 be called?



Get creative? This problem isn't unique to Australia...


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 14, 2015)

On the website : 

"Entry is free for spectators and *competitors*!"

Yay free for competitors right ? Yeah no.

"Registration fee:	AU$15 (Competitors)"


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2015)

Entry =/= Registration


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 14, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Entry =/= Registration



Yes that's true, but that might be confusing for people. I mean what's the point of saying "If you're competing, you can go in free, but you must pay $15 to compete". It's kinda pointless and confusing


----------



## Tanisimo (Dec 14, 2015)

Registered! Can't wait


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 14, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Yes that's true, but that might be confusing for people. I mean what's the point of saying "If you're competing, you can go in free, but you must pay $15 to compete". It's kinda pointless and confusing



Because in some unfortunate occasions, a competitor has to pay both to enter the venue and to register/compete, if the venue is not open to the public for free


----------



## ghammy (Jan 25, 2016)

Just one week to go guys! Schedule is up so go check it out http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthSummer2016/schedule/


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 25, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Yes that's true, but that might be confusing for people. I mean what's the point of saying "If you're competing, you can go in free, but you must pay $15 to compete". It's kinda pointless and confusing



"This competition is open to the public, and spectators are welcome at no charge. The cost to compete is $15 AUD."


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2016)

It's gonna be busy. I'm going to need all of you lovely people to help out all day so we can get through all this stuff. It's all on in Perth this weekend!


----------



## CubeDatCube (Jan 26, 2016)

Yay going there!


----------



## JethroNull (Jan 26, 2016)

Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey! Congrats on your blindfold solve!

If you don't mind what method do you use for BF?


----------



## JethroNull (Feb 6, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> Hey! Congrats on your blindfold solve!
> 
> If you don't mind what method do you use for BF?



I don't use M2 (which is probably why I'm slow), I use OP/OP because I never quite got the hang of it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Seems like the comp went nicely. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 6, 2016)

Sigh. Every comp we have, it appears that there's always going to be some fast international person that comes and wrecks us. But Alan Zhao has gotten quite fast


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 7, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Sigh. Every comp we have, it appears that there's always going to be some fast international person that comes and wrecks us. But Alan Zhao has gotten quite fast



Haha yeah that's true



CubeDatCube said:


> Haha yeah that's true



Carlos was really good



JethroNull said:


> I don't use M2 (which is probably why I'm slow), I use OP/OP because I never quite got the hang of it.



How long did it take u to learn blind?


----------

